# 402 pounds !



## pete375lbs (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi,

Finally reached 400 pounds, well 402 actually ... and posted a new youtube vid to celebrate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FgLdw6OedM


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 10, 2008)

Very very yummy!!

*drools*

Thanks for the eye-candy!

<3


----------



## Undine (Feb 11, 2008)

:smitten:

Congratulations!

*runs outside and dives in the snow to cool off*


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 12, 2008)

yummy! yummy!


----------



## Jules (Feb 13, 2008)

I really like your videos!
I loved the one you used to have on your youtube account, where you were lifting up your belly to buckle your belt.


----------



## pete375lbs (Feb 19, 2008)

New Video ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HayWyAG35-4


----------



## marquise (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh me oh my... 

Scrumptious!


----------



## pete375lbs (Mar 19, 2008)

Two new videos, now 408 pounds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXjxSzOvacc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_5IX1-CLuA


----------

